

Drafting your first investment round. - andreasklinger
http://klinger.io/post/49773016181/drafting-your-first-investment-round

======
andreasklinger
OP here.

I would love to try something here. The goal is to have a good source for
early stage founders. And my advice - in the end - is also just one opinion. I
would love to hear yours.

If you got your own insights to add (or spot errors) I would recommend you to
submit your changes via draft[1]. I will add them step by step.

[1]:
[https://draftin.com/documents/57927?token=tGIgh5zd28S0cGt0Yy...](https://draftin.com/documents/57927?token=tGIgh5zd28S0cGt0Yy4frppsMmFYH5ymUQVkbPGU3Ko)

------
staurimas
Right. Every founder should look for A-level co-founders as well as A-level
investors. The only thing I would make more clear here is how long does it
take to find those A-level people and close investment round. Founders have to
multiply by two whatever number they have in their head :) Closing round alone
takes about 4 months in average. The worst thing that can happen is to get
short on money while looking for investment. This not only makes things
complicated for startup, but also scares away investors. So it is very
important to save/earn enough money in order to get more (smart) money.

Good poker players have at least 100 stakes (the amount they can loose in one
game) in their bankroll. This way they can avoid short term harmful decisions.
If this comparison makes sense...

Post is great like many other recent presentations/posts by Andreas and def
deserves retweet :)

Cheers @staurimas

~~~
andreasklinger
thx for the kind words.

agree on your point about the fact that it just might take to long to close a
round if you reach for a-level.

it's more about a more strategic approach to drafting the round if you reach a
or b or c in the end is a different topic. but at least you reach the right
direction in each area

------
missy
What I like is that its an honest hands on approach from a founders view with
the thus resulting experiences. I work as a VC and I could not explain these
observations in the same way and give the feeling of being with you in a bar
in a founder to founder relationship.

Look forward to reading more :)

------
sgs1370
Great article. For something even more in-depth, see Venture Deals: Be Smarter
Than Your Lawyer and Venture Capitalist by Brad Feld
<http://amzn.com/0470929820> (I just finished reading it, and found it
extremely informative.)

------
ldn_tech_exec1
I love the quote from @msuster

